# Found this in Kentucky



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2016)

Don't know much about arrowheads, but what is with the notches near the top? Found this in Kentucky and most of the ones up here do not have this kind of detail.


     IMG_20160302_112601793_HDR.jpg


----------



## Willjo (Mar 2, 2016)

Turn it over and you have an eagle effigy and those are usually modern knapped pieces.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Man if that's genuine, its an absolute awesome find!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2016)

Well if it is somebody went to a lot of trouble to lay it in some new ground. Has been done up here before though.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2016)

This is the back side does it help any?

IMG_20160302_215234004.jpg


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 3, 2016)

Turn the pic 180 (hanging the eagle by his feet). Does look mighty "fresh" from here.


----------



## Willjo (Mar 3, 2016)

*Eagle*

Here is the Eagle rotated this way you can see head and beak, wings and tail feathers, interesting find.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2016)

If that is authentic, you really have something there. Those are as rare as an honest politician.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> If that is authentic, you really have something there. Those are as rare as an honest politician.



Hillbilly, how would one determine if it is authentic or not?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2016)

Willjo said:


> Here is the Eagle rotated this way you can see head and beak, wings and tail feathers, interesting find.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice eagle Boss. Congrats.


----------



## apoint (Mar 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hillbilly, how would one determine if it is authentic or not?



I can put it under a microscope and tell you if it has mineral deposits and or fresh chipping.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2016)

Got a fellow hre that knows erething about them. I will se what he thinks. I was a little suspicious as the old boy that ook me out there has ben know to pull some stuff.


----------



## dtala (Mar 3, 2016)

flakes and notches look very new. I'd bet it is a fake.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2016)

The first thing I would look for is copper residue around the notches.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2016)

I had bought 5 nice looking ones from this guy and told him I would not buy anymore unless he took me to where he was getting them. Prolly still laughing at me.


----------



## jcdona (Mar 3, 2016)

Post some pics of the other 5 and let's see if they are real or if you have a con artist on your hands.


----------



## jcdona (Mar 3, 2016)

Remember. If it sounds to good to be true it probably is.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 3, 2016)

An awful lot of work for a prank, it seems.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2016)

JB0704 said:


> An awful lot of work for a prank, it seems.



If it was placed there, it was not a prank, but an effort to sell me more stuff. I still find it hard to believe.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2016)

jcdona said:


> Post some pics of the other 5 and let's see if they are real or if you have a con artist on your hands.



Will do.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2016)

IMG_20160303_144952399.jpg 


IMG_20160303_145118975.jpg 


The one on the right in the last pic is another one I found in the same place.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 3, 2016)

Did y'all ever find any broken ones?  I always foune 10 broken ones for every one that wasn't.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> Did y'all ever find any broken ones?  I always foune 10 broken ones for every one that wasn't.



I have found 100 broken ones for every good one. I found several broken pieces on the site the one in question came from.


----------



## apoint (Mar 3, 2016)

Like said above. All the edges look newly chipped and not the work of an ancient Indian that did this daily.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2016)

The more I have researched this the more suspicious I have become. Read on one site where a collector stated he had never seen an eagle effigy point.


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> The more I have researched this the more suspicious I have become. Read on one site where a collector stated he had never seen an eagle effigy point.


I've never seen one that was authentic.  There may have been some authentic ones made in pre-Columbian times but they would have been ceremonial pieces and usually would be associated with someone important and found in a burial.  Finding an authentic piece like that in a field would be highly unusual.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> If it was placed there, it was not a prank, but an effort to sell me more stuff. I still find it hard to believe.



Bo$$ I've seen this happen before.Had a fellow from Mexico selling this local guy points.They worked on a logging crew together and the Mexican would pretend to walk up on salted points and would sell them to other ol boy.Material was some exotic stuff that wasn't local and all the points were the same size,thickness etc,looked to be made from slabs...........Personally I think he is trying to pull one over on you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2016)

JB0704 said:


> An awful lot of work for a prank, it seems.



I can make one just like it in not much more than 15-20 minutes.


----------

